# The Forbidden Stories - Eros and Thanatos: Stories of Sex and Death



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Some are experimental in voice, others experimental in style.



They can stand individually, but combined they're an account of a certain journey.

Two Short Excerpts:

From "The Cake Girl"

I was alone in the camera shop one afternoon the next week when a tall, well-coiffed handsome man in his late twenties or early thirties walked in, said hello and handed me his business card:
"Trace Rodgers. Private Investigator."
He explained that a girl had been murdered and that he'd been hired by the suspect's parents to find out if someone else might have killed her.
He told me her name and asked me if I knew her. I said I didn't, which was true. I only knew her as the Cake Girl. He told me she had come around the shopping center a few weeks before, selling cake. And he showed me a picture of her.
"Oh, yeah," I said. "I think so. Selling cake. Yeah."
Then he showed me a picture of her boyfriend and asked if I knew him. I didn't, and that was true, too.
"I hear she was going out with other guys," Rodgers said. "I'm thinking maybe one of them could've done it. You know any of the other guys she was going out with?"
I shook my head no.
"Love triangle, you know?" Rodgers said. "Maybe it wasn't the boyfriend. Maybe it was one of the other guys, when he found out she was going to get back together with her boyfriend."
I shrugged again and I thought that might be the end of it. But it wasn't. For a second, he looked like he was about to turn around and leave. But he didn't.
"I've heard there's been some drug dealing around here," he said. "The people at the record store. You know anything about that?"
I held up both my palms and said no. I shrugged again. 
"I'm thinking maybe she got in the middle of a drug deal gone wrong. Maybe she was even dealing. Or knew some dealer. Maybe somebody just wanted to send a message." 
As he was talking, he was looking at me. Hard. He was watching my face.
_This guy is going to try to pin a murder on me,_ I said to myself.

From "The Last Time"

I dreamed I was in room and the room was in a house and I climbed through the window of the room but I wasn't outside, I was in another house, because the first house was inside another house, and then I woke up and I was in a room but in another house, and on the wall of the room there was a painting, and the painting was of a horse, and the horse was in a field and on the horizon there was a house and I looked closer and closer and the house got bigger and bigger and then I climbed through the window of that house, the house that was in the painting, and I was inside that house and then I woke up and I was inside a different house, but this one was upside down so I was standing on the ceiling and there was a skylight and I broke the skylight with a rock that was suddenly in my hand, then I jumped down through the skylight and I was in another house, but this house was moving, it was on the back of a truck and the truck was carrying it across a country road in Italy, I could see the farms on the hills through a window, then the truck stopped and I climbed out the window and I walked across a field and there was a house on the horizon like the one that was in the painting and I walked to that house and I knocked on the door and then I woke up and I was on a boat and the boat was sailing to Catalina, I could see Catalina in the distance, and there were dolphins swimming alongside the boat, arching their dorsal fins out of the water the way dolphins do when they swim, and then I woke up again and I was in another dream and the other dream was on a stage and I was playing piano - Debussy's "First Arabesque" - and I woke up again and I was in another house in another dream &#8230;


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Steve, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

"At Dad's Grave" from "Forbidden Stories" fit nicely on Terry's "Not Quite Kindle" thread about receiving messages from the beyond.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51830.0.html


----------



## Allen_Dusk (Oct 3, 2012)

Sex and Death? My specialty. I'll check these out once I grab my new Kindle. Thanks for letting us know about them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Allen--

no need to wait for a Kindle; you can read Kindle books using the Kindle Cloud Reader or one of the Kindle Apps for Mac, PC, Android or iDevice.  

Betsy


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Allen_Dusk said:


> Sex and Death? My specialty.


At last! I've found my audience!  Hope you enjoy the book!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks to the readers who recently purchased Forbidden Stories!! I hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Hoping more readers will discover and enjoy The Forbidden Stories!!


----------

